# Did I brick it?



## mizifih (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there. I was fooling around with my TF300T (I was foolish at some point, probably) and managed to install Jellybean using this method. It started working fine. So it did that I restored my files using Titanium Backup Pro, installed from the App store right after the first boot. The apps/data I restored with Titanium Backup, as far as I can remember, were mostly games and Dolphin stuff, nothing directly related to system, as far as I know.

After this backup restoration, I used the tablet a little more, played the games to check if my progress was not lost and all that. It worked, Angry Birds at least had all the levels I completed before yet marked as completed after restore the procedure.

So far so goo... no! For some reason I can't remember I restarted the tablet, at least I tried! It got stuck on the loading screen (the white Asus, not the shiny one). So, after that I tried to restore it again, and then I probably did something completely stupid and I can't even remember what.

I even tried superwipe on it, but that didn't work neither.

At this point my tablet let me flash recovery image, CWM and TWRP. I can use adb shell with CWM but not with TWRP.

For some reason, I don't know, when I use CWM it doesn't mount /sdcard, TWRP seem to be mounting it, but go figure, I can only access the /sdcard that TWRP mounts using TWRP, if I change the recovery to CWM for some bizarre (or obvious to you guys) reason, I can't mount it.

And no matter what recovery I use, I can't flash any ROM. Both recovery tells me it was flashed, no error message (at least not at the screen) but every time it reboots to finish the installation, I see the Asus logo with a progress bar that goes from 0% to 100% in less then one second, and once it's filled, the tablet reboots itself and show me the regular boot screen with the Asus logo (again, the white one, not the silver-shiny).

So, resuming my problem, I can fastboot and adb shell it (adb only with ClockWorkMod Touch), but flashing doesn't seem to work. And I believe the internal memory/storage structure have been compromised.

How do I fix this?


----------



## mizifih (Aug 23, 2012)

*Here is what I did to fix it*

Quote below was posted at the xda-developers forums by user *brbjr*.


> ...
> Download a cm9 rom, open the zip file and extract boot.blob . Flash with 'fastboot -i 0x0B05 flash boot boot.blob' then reboot...


Quote below was posted at the xda-developers forums by user *manegonzalez *.


> hey I was super frustrated by this but I took some time out and then I found this post I tried it and it worked perfectly give it a shot
> 
> Looks like partition sizes chaged with the Asus update. I couldn't flash CM10 or any other rom as well (signature mismatch). If you installed the official 4.1.1 update, you need to manually install it again. Older versions and rollbacks wont work unless you push to some trickery mmcblk0p4, but that's another thread in itself
> 
> ...


Doing it now. I'll update as soon as I finish it. Thank you very much for your reply.

*UPDATE 1:* I can see the shiny-silver ASUS and the progress circles, waiting to see what happen!
*UPDATE 2:* Setting up Jellybean now (Welcome setup)!
*UPDATE 3:* Looks like it's working!

Now... Is there a root method working already? I was wondering if there's a way to restore my backups, at least the ones I made for my gaming progress.


----------

